# Ge Gan-ru (1954-)



## science

Ge must be one of China's most important composers alive today. I first encountered him via his string quartets, including "Fall of Baghdad," which was inspired by George Crumb's "Black Angels." Any fans of the latter would really enjoy the former. (I've heard the Naxos recording.) 

But he's composed a lot of stuff, and more and more recordings of his music are becoming available. I don't have any of them except the string quartets. So I wonder... 

Which of his works do y'all like? What recordings do you recommend?


----------



## violadude

Never heard of this composer, but I am always interested in new, prominent Asian composers. It's interesting to see what composers from Eastern countries do with what is essentially a Western tradition, whether or not their cultural background has an effect on the music. Many times it doesn't because the arts are so globalized these days, but it's really awesome and fascinating when it does.


----------



## science

violadude said:


> Never heard of this composer, but I am always interested in new, prominent Asian composers. It's interesting to see what composers from Eastern countries do with what is essentially a Western tradition, whether or not their cultural background has an effect on the music. Many times it doesn't because the arts are so globalized these days, but it's really awesome and fascinating when it does.


You're gonna like this guy, I'd bet. This is no Tan Dun or anything.


----------



## deprofundis

*Ge gan-ru*

I heard the fall of bagdad, and i was instantly trill, he seem to be an outsider lesser know, a new composer, one of the first chinese composer to play modern classical.His work remind me of Ligeti in some way.

You guy are familiar whit him, his work does seem interresting, thanks naxos for making us discover obscure composer at a rather cheap price, i dont know why people bash naxos so often,sometime they deliver the goods.

Have a nice day folks :tiphat:


----------



## science

I think you are the second Ge Gan-ru fan here.

Let's start a club! Power goes not to the majority but to the activist minority...


----------



## deprofundis

indeed science , your right , i Wonder if there is more ge gan-ru fan here beside us? they are missing out on something i guess...


----------



## Jobis

I heard his fall of Baghdad, excellent piece. I haven't yet found time to explore his other work, though. 

Any other hits?


----------



## cjvinthechair

Yes - very approachable composer; currently listening to his Chinese Rhapsody. Suppose I could be 'fan no. 3' ?

Link to his 'Lost Style Cello Concerto on YT -


----------



## deprofundis

Has you guys may know, if you read my post that is.. i have a bran new Ge Gan Ru piece of work called ''Shangai Reminiscences''
on naxos and it's good decent solid classical, not has bold has his modern work but the production seem better but less avant-


----------

